# Word 2000 Calendar Wizard Error



## Jeroman (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello,

We are running all our computers here on Win2k with all the latest updates. We run Office 2000. After upgrading a few systems to Visio 2003, we noticed that the calendar wizard (and other wizards) stopped functioning. If I try to create a document from a wizard or open the visual basic editor, I get two errors.

VB6EXT.OLB Could not be Loaded.

followed by

Unexpected error 50001
I searched for this error and found that it is just a general VB error.

It seems to work fine however if we give the user administrative rights on their local machine, but of course this is not a long term solution as we do not want everyone to have admin on their machine.

I searched around on google and haven't found anything that would help. I think the issue lies in upgrading the systems to visio 2003, but I have a couple machines that upgraded no problem and it works fine.

I tried doing a detect and repair and a reinstall of both office 2000 and visio on the affected machines and they have yielded no results. 


Any help at this point would be greatly appricated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

VB6EXT.OLB refers to the Microsoft Visual Basic For Applications Extensibility 5.3. This library provides access to the various objects with VBA, and that includes Visio. I dont think MS will have changed that library any for Office 2003.

In the VBE, go to Tools >References and scroll down the list to see if the library is checked. If not. check the box beside the name. You may need to repeat this for the other PCs.

I'm not sure if this will solve your problem but it's something I would check first anyway.

Regards


----------

